
iOS app to analyze and take control of who is tracking you right inside Safari - ivarjain
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/donottrack-block-tracking/id1046837411?mt=8
======
ivarjain
DoNotTrack is an app which helps blocks tracking scripts, web beacons and
information collectors from website so they may not track or send any private
data. As privacy is all about ‘Be Informed and Take Control’ and keeping that
in mind, the main features that distinguish DoNotTrack from other apps are :

\- Power directly into the users hands to choose which trackers and web
beacons to block.

\- A Safari extension named ‘Analyze’ with which a user can view which
Analytics Trackers and Web beacons are tracking him on any website and take
control of his privacy.

Here is a short video of our Safari ‘Analyze’ extension in action
-[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxOtiT44Kbc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxOtiT44Kbc)

Couple of blogpost on the technicalities of DoNotTrack :

\- Why DoNotTrack ? : [https://medium.com/@NuovaLabs/why-
donottrack-e6055a7a2c08#.w...](https://medium.com/@NuovaLabs/why-
donottrack-e6055a7a2c08#.wyryxschj) ( 2 min read)

\- DoNotTrack ‘Analyze’ : Be Informed, Take Control :
[https://medium.com/@NuovaLabs/donottrack-analyze-be-
informed...](https://medium.com/@NuovaLabs/donottrack-analyze-be-informed-
take-control-301bef4fa9e#.4t57b6byg) ( 1 min read)

